# 2011 Cruze transmission swap to 2012



## Htxcruze0214 (4 mo ago)

wubwub3414 said:


> So the transmission in my 2011 Cruze went out. I’ve read a few places it’s possible to use a transmission out of a 2012 if you have the dealer reflash it. I was wondering if anyone has actually had success with this?


Did it work out?


----------

